# Indiana youth deer season



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Yesterday and today are special youth deer hunting days in Indiana, 17 years old and younger. My boy hunted first time last year, didn't get anything.
He had decided he wasn't going to hunt this year, until late yesterday afternoon. So last evening we got his and my license.
It paid off this morning! My boy got his first deer today.
He is very excited, as am I. And I am one very proud daddy!!!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

congratulations , I keep trying to point out to mine (his first year this year) that it is ok if you don't get a deer it took me 4 years to get my first one and his grandpa buckless till he was 50 he shot a doe every few years but never a buck


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I knew his decision not to hunt this year was primarily because he didn't get one last year. I told him the same thing, it was also my fourth year hunting before I got my first deer.
But now he is stoked, he can't wait for regular season to come in.

I honestly don't know who is more excited right now, him or me. He even picked up the spent 20ga shell to keep.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a scrap book with a page I wrote about getting my first deer. the back tag and the tag for the deer the expanded bullet we recovered during the butchering too. Another page has the same from my first buck. First was 54 years ago come Nov, latter was 52 years ago.

I can still remember how the weather was and all the other aspects and since I wrote that short story way back then I can check my memory against it.

 Al


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

The youth deer season in NY is over the Columbus day weekend. Im taking my great nephew out. I think the youth season is a great idea. Bow hunters may not like it because it falls into their season but I guess they will just have to put up with a little sound for a couple of days.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

OK, here's the postscript. We hunted Saturday afternoon till dark and Sunday morning. Saw a couple but nothing offered a shot. To be honest I usually hunt deer in the shotgun season in November and the deer move a little different then they do now. Saw squirrels. Tons of squirrels. Squirrels 2'-3' away. Stabbin' range squirrels. I impressed on great nephew the importance of being still and quiet. If you can imitate a rock you will become invisible. Must have worked. Had a coyote trot within 30' of where we were sitting. That is being still and quiet. He was impressed.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> OK, here's the postscript. We hunted Saturday afternoon till dark and Sunday morning. Saw a couple but nothing offered a shot. To be honest I usually hunt deer in the shotgun season in November and the deer move a little different then they do now. Saw squirrels. Tons of squirrels. Squirrels 2'-3' away. Stabbin' range squirrels. I impressed on great nephew the importance of being still and quiet. If you can imitate a rock you will become invisible. Must have worked. Had a coyote trot within 30' of where we were sitting. That is being still and quiet. He was impressed.


I wouldn't have been able to not shoot the yote


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yup would have been one dead coyote here too. OH wait the season on them are/is closed and I have a young person teaching them to be ethical hunters. Well it was nice to see and when the season is open We'll see.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

yote season closes one day in southern wis, it closes for 10 days in northern Wisconsin

that one day is the day before gun deer season , in northern Wis it is closed the day before and the 9 day gun deer season to keep deer hunters from shooting big yotes some people call wolves

but what about coywolf that they now admit exist finally

as to ethical , I would teach it is ethical to shoot fawn killing dogs if your deer hunting.


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

Lets see some pictures! Way to go. I didn't get my first deer till I was 11. A herd came out and some how I picked out the smallest button buck you'd ever seen. But I was happy! 

That 20 gauge will do a wonder on those squirrels too. Some weirdo was just talking about shooting squirrels, let me see, oh click here

Deer hunting can be slow for kids, and squirrel hunting is a good way for them to learn the skills to kill deer but get to pull the trigger each hunt.


----------

